# Big buck down



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

We went out for elk this morning and this guy decided to walk by at 22 yards great shot went 100 yards and tipped over 6x7 26 1/2" wide taxidermist rough scored him at 196" when we dropped him off!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow.. NICE!! Whitetail Muley hybrid??


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

3arabians said:


> Wow.. NICE!! Whitetail Muley hybrid??


Right he is pretty unique he is a main frame three point with inlines and cheaters


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

congrats, pretty buck


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Buck.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome!!! Congrats!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool buck and massive.
Congrats


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That is a very nice and unusual buck you have there, congrats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey, congrats on a wonderful deer!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow tons of mass on him. Congrats!


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice buck


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful buck! Congratulations!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool buck!! Pretty unique. Did you get him above your house?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Here is a better picture all all he has thanks everyone!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

longbow said:


> Cool buck!! Pretty unique. Did you get him above your house?


No he was a long way from South Jordan!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rad! That the same one you had pics of prior to the hunt?


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Rad! That the same one you had pics of prior to the hunt?


This one we had actually never seen but he came in with a big four point we had been chasing and had on camera bunch but never this one!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Well done, that things is a brute!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that's a GOOD DAY!!


----------

